
Bootstrap Themes and Theme Builder - berman
https://bootstrap.build/
======
berman
Hello,

I'd like to hear your opinion & feedback about this side project of mine. It
is a Bootstrap Theme Builder.

Today, it has the following features:

\- Variables.scss are categorized and searchable.

\- Live preview of changes, you can look at: full UI Kit, Bootstrap docs,
Bootstrap examples

\- Each variable type brings some custom behaviour: color will show a Sketch-
like color picker, size shows you +/\- buttons, autosuggest for referencing
other variables, font will show an autosuggest for all Google fonts, import
your own variables.scss, export bootstrap.css, bootstrap.min.css, or
variables.scss

Under the Pro plan, you can host an unlimited amount of custom builds of
Bootstrap on Bootstrap.build's CDN via Cloudfront. You can stage your changes
and only push them to CDN when you're ready.

I've also recently launched a themes catalogue:
[https://bootstrap.build/themes](https://bootstrap.build/themes).

In near future, I would like to add ratings for themes and the ability for
users to share them.

------
hermanya
Congrats on the release! This is a very useful tool for bootstrap devs, such
as myself.

